# £40.00 Heaadphones????



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi guys
I know nothing about this sort of thing so go easy please. 
I want a pair of those big over the head type phones!! Something that will help cancel outside sound. Only to be used on an iPhone but still looking for the best I can get for only £40.00, is this doable??

Cheers
Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sennheiser hd's


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the AKG K550 was rated as the "best for under £50"

Haven't used them myself as I'd go for Bose if I was getting a set.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

For commuting or just about the house/office?

Only prob I have with over ears for use when out and about is the wires are often over 1m long and can be a PITA if you're walking/bus/train.

I'm a big fan of these. I use for pottering about in the garden/house or doing book work so the wire doesn't get caught under papers and files.

Sony DR-BTN200M Bluetooth Wireless Headset with NFC: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Otherwise, if you don't mind wires. I'd have to agree with Kimo. Senny's are where I'd plonk my cash


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sennheiser. HD25 or SP.

I use them for DJing but they're fine for general use.

A lot more than 40 quid, but you may be able to get 2nd hand ones on the bay of e.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this them?

Sennheiser HD 205 Closed Back Over-Ear Stereo Headphone With Rotatable Ear Cup: Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

cossiecol said:


> I think the AKG K550 was rated as the "best for under £50"
> 
> Haven't used them myself as I'd go for Bose if I was getting a set.


Can't find those anywhere near £50.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

m1pui said:


> For commuting or just about the house/office?
> 
> Only prob I have with over ears for use when out and about is the wires are often over 1m long and can be a PITA if you're walking/bus/train.
> 
> ...


Probably going to use the for a bit of everything, cable length shouldn't be a problem.

Gonz.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Is this them?
> 
> Sennheiser HD 205 Closed Back Over-Ear Stereo Headphone With Rotatable Ear Cup: Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments
> 
> Gonz.


Nah, they were these Gonz.

http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/dynamic-headphones-closed-hifi-stereo-hd-25-sp-ii

There's a pair on the bay for 70 pound and some for 50 but one ear is broke, so you don't want them mate.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A lot of my mates are saying Skullcandy Hesh??? 
Are they just a fashion thing tho?

Gonz.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I've a pair of Goldring NS100 noise cancelling headphones. Great sounding & what HiFi 5 star winners. There is a pair currently on eBay for £55 + £4 p&p, a little more than your budget for this price they are a steal. That's a buy it now price too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

My advise would be these, cracking pair, again what hifi 5*, and well in budget
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...ywords=rha&dpPl=1&dpID=41kmfyvMeZL&ref=plSrch


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bluetooth headphones are great once you are free you won't want to be tethered again. Loads of choice fwiw I bought an earlier version on these Phiips ones and they are great with nice warm balance

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio/...-bluetooth-headphones-black-10079637-pdt.html

IN ears by sennheiser or sound magic are good if wired is preferred. Buy from a trusted source regardless.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you are after Bluetooth then be prepared to spend more for a decent pair, I can highly recommend the Jaybird Bluebuds X, I've got a pair, they're tiny and have superb audio quality!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not fussed if they are Bluetooth or not. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> My advise would be these, cracking pair, again what hifi 5*, and well in budget
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...ywords=rha&dpPl=1&dpID=41kmfyvMeZL&ref=plSrch


Couldnt stick those things in my ears!!!!!
Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Couldnt stick those things in my ears!!!!!
> Gonz.


No? My brothers got em and they fit really snug, very light and you can hardly feel them once you've got them

They come with 3 sizes of tip too so you can play around and get the perfect seal


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> A lot of my mates are saying Skullcandy Hesh???
> Are they just a fashion thing tho?
> 
> Gonz.


Rubbish, as are Beats.

My sister has got Sennheiser 419's, which are 35.99 new on the bay of E.

Never listened to them though, but she paid 50 odd quid for hers.

391167572530


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Akg k451 are about 50 on amazon I've got a pair and really like them. Won what hifi award a while ago


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

by a country mile these! AKG K451!!:doublesho

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005LBQ7BY/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1/276-9476842-9794309?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=1MEZ2E023K982VFTNYF0&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=569136327&pf_rd_i=B001F6M5DI

And review

http://www.stuff.tv/akg/k451/review


----------



## paleredfox (Sep 23, 2012)

Check out www.headfi.com

There are extensive lists and reviews of all headphones, iem and earphones.

I can't advise on this as I much prefer IEMs and have Westone w40s. When I was looking recently for an over ear pair for easier use, I just settled on a pair of jvc flats which were £7 on Amazon but perform way past their price point!

This was because of the difficulty in finding a decent pair in that price bracket of £30-£50.

Check out the creative aurvana , Phillips o Neal "stretch" or the old school Sony mdr v!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a pair of these and they sound great and when you consider the cost I think they're amazing.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IMKRQO8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_1P7QvbJHCSHAY


----------

